# Mk1 TT Air Vent Sat Nav Mount...Flat with no bend avlble £16



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Evening all.

***UPDATE** Price reduced, black only in stock  £16 delivered

PM me for payment info  *

They are made from aluminium and are nice and strong, a perfect fit. Some minor changes to the previous versions that were available; they feel slightly sturdier and there are grooves in the section that mounts onto the vent to allow for easy fitting and removal. You will receive fitting instructions, but it really is just a case of pulling the vent out and refitting with the mount inbetween.

Black ones...




Both Fitted...



They work great, tried cheaper sucker mounts that were my main concern and they work perfectly. Newer Tom Tom mounts are really good anyway so they stick like glue too.

Any questions, please let me know 

Brendan


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Quick question. Speaking with some guys I use for the other aluminium products I have... I could probably get these blasted to create a satin silver finish. Would this be of interest? I imagine it would look similar to the vent surround finish :?:


----------



## Idun (Nov 4, 2012)

Blasted or black would match in nicely


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm interested in this

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Mine's ordered and paid for


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

The blasted satin versions are a no go, the sucker on the sat nav doesn't hold too firm on the mount, I assume because of the metal being 'softer' as such. However, I am meeting the anodiser again on Tuesday (forgot the bank holiday!) so I will see if they can produce a satin silver version for anyone interested.

Cheers


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Right, I am speaking to the anodisers today, they are slacking a little so there may be a slight delay in getting them dispatched, think they are on an extra day bank holiday weekend [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol:


----------



## Cameron2002 (May 4, 2014)

No worries, good things come to those who wait lol.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

ahem are they ready yet? I'm impatient!

J
xx


----------



## Cameron2002 (May 4, 2014)

(feeling brave)..Typical women...lol :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Cameron2002 said:


> (feeling brave)..Typical women...lol :lol:


Well Duh 

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Well I duno about anyone else but my PayPal payment had been returned to me.....

J
Xx


----------



## Cameron2002 (May 4, 2014)

Thats strange... just checked my paypal account and mines fine, just says completed... so im thinking all is ok. :?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

hmm thats weird.......

J
xx


----------



## redhoTT225 (Nov 8, 2013)

Any update on these please?
Thanks
[smiley=bulb2.gif]


----------



## Cameron2002 (May 4, 2014)

Any updates mate... :?


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Quick update. Sorry for the delay guys, few personal issues and the anodiser also has some machinery problems. Anyway, they're good to go now, I have had 70 anodised in black and 30 in satin silver. Let's see how they turn out. I will post pics up as soon as they're here, hopefully Thursday/Friday at the latest.

Cheers

Brendan


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Heard/recieved anything yet?

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

So it's Friday......

J
Xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'll be honest I'm close to asking for my money back.....

J
xx


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Lollypop86 said:


> I'll be honest I'm close to asking for my money back.....
> 
> J
> xx


Have faith in Brendan Lolly, I have purchased numerous items from him over the last few years on these forums and he has always come through with the goods.

Good things come to those who wait.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

that might be so but when you say a day/date that something should hopefully be ready and you have a number of people waiting then its normally just polite to just post a quick update if its not gona happen.....just saying

J
xx


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. I am so sorry, it's been a bit of a nightmare so far, turned up to them on Friday and they were shut so I am assuming their machines weren't fixed as they expected. I am going to go round there shortly and see what the situation is. If anyone would like a refund, I'd be happy to give one, I know the delay is not acceptable, just frustrating as it's completely out of my hands. In hindsight, I wouldn't have taken anyones money knowing that they'd take so long to finish off :evil:


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

I've finally got them :roll: Sorry guys. They'll be packed up tonight and sent tomorrow. Again, sorry for the delay


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

WOOHOO Thanks 

J
xx


----------



## Cameron2002 (May 4, 2014)

Ok cool.... 8)


----------



## hey3688 (Oct 4, 2013)

Have you got any photos of the product and does a sat nav sucker stick to the satin ones


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Right, got some pics of the finished products.

Silver ones...



Black ones...




Both Fitted...



They work great, tried cheaper sucker mounts that were my main concern and they work perfectly. Newer Tom Tom mounts are really good anyway so they stick like glue too.

Just packing up the final few, will print off fitting instructions in the morning and they'll be on route tomorrow morning. Thank you all for your patience. I've put some black and silver gearknob bolts in there for everyone who has purchased as an apology for the delay. Some might already have the black ones, but you'll have silver ones now too for when you fancy a change! :lol:


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

BaueruTc said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be honest I'm close to asking for my money back.....
> ...


Thanks buddy, didn't see this [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Appreciate the vote of confidence, hindsight is a bastard sometimes!


----------



## Cameron2002 (May 4, 2014)

They look really good.... cheers for free gift


----------



## blz-8027 (Sep 22, 2013)

Ill have one in black ,next batch you get made up


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Cameron2002 said:


> They look really good.... cheers for free gift


+1 to that!

Be contacting you about the engine bling too

J
xx


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

blz-8027 said:


> Ill have one in black ,next batch you get made up


All ready to go mate, I have 70 black and 30 silver so plenty there  I'll PM you details now.

Cheers


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Evening all. Just realised that I don't think I included fitting instructions in the boxes :roll: If you need them, just let me know and I'll email it over on PDF. It really is just a case of using a blunt flat object to prize out the vent and then pushing it back in, but if you need them, let me know.

Cheers


----------



## Cameron2002 (May 4, 2014)

Recieved, thanks... Looks good


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Received mine this morning , looks good , thanks Brendan


----------



## Trouble4 (Oct 4, 2012)

where are the pictures ??????? PLEASE ...............


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Mine hasn't yet ;( stupid postman

J
Xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Mines here now! WOOHOO! cant wait to fit it!

J
xx


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Photo of it in use just in case you can't see the point of this mount! Saves you valuable 'stretching to windscreen' effort! :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

fitting mine this evening..... duno what vent to put it on hmmm

J
xx


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

I went with drivers side in the centre


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Fitted and love it! Be speaking to you in the next couple of weeks about engine bay bling 

J
Xx


----------



## Fizzleh (Jan 22, 2014)

here's mine, no windscreen obscuring at all.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

that holder is cool, one of the guys on facebook is looking for a phone holder

J
xx


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Fuck it, I'll have one please mate. Pm me the details.


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

That's the spirit! :lol: I'll PM you now mate

Cheers


----------



## doverttowner (Mar 15, 2014)

Black one for me please mate, payment sent.


----------



## Trouble4 (Oct 4, 2012)

awesome stuff going on here IMO.... 

excellent product.......... Thanks......


----------



## Cornwall (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi Brendan

I'm back from leave now, when can you send me mine please, I was thinking it was being delivered last Friday.

I need to make arrangements now to get it signed.

Thanks


----------



## doverttowner (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi Brendan, have you gone away or something ? I sent the money 5 days ago and not had an acknowledgement that you've got it.


----------



## doverttowner (Mar 15, 2014)

Received my mount today. I had some old "Ford Graphite Grey" spray paint in the shed, sprayed the mount and it matches the interior perfectly. Well happy !!


----------



## Hollowman (Aug 2, 2010)

Pm me please I'll take one 

Any recommendations on which phone sucker holder to use?


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Still not received mine.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Still not here and no word from Brendan


----------



## doverttowner (Mar 15, 2014)

I think Brendan must be away, haven't seen him logged on for a while either. Don't worry tonsky26, he won't let you down.

Here's mine all fitted with a £ 2.35 mount from eBay, works well and looks good.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

He's been on as I've messaged him and it's been read but no reply

J
Xx


----------



## Cornwall (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi Guys

I'm sure he must be away as I've PM'd him and posted on here but had no reply.

I paid for my mount on the 26th May, but when they were due to be delivered early June I was on leave and didn't arrive back until the 21st June. We then arranged for delivery on Friday 27th June , and as nothing has yet arrived I must assume that the lad is sunnier climes.

We will have to wait until he returns, hopefully he'll then get in touch. I hope he brings back a stick of rock.


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning guys,

Sorry for the lack of contact. I moved into a new place over the weekend and then was dropped in it with work and attending a conference in Stoke on Monday/Tuesday, few personal issues and I'm back now [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] Mounts have been sent, everyone PM'd and hopefully everyone is happy  Any issues, drop me a PM and I'll come straight back to you.

Thanks

Brendan


----------



## Trouble4 (Oct 4, 2012)

Vent Placement by whanabiv, on Flickr[/url]

looking good.............. hope all is good now........... 8)


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Came today, 1 question. What are the little bolts for ?


----------



## blz-8027 (Sep 22, 2013)

tonksy26 said:


> Came today, 1 question. What are the little bolts for ?


A present for you ,to replace around the gear lever Gaitor if you want to


----------



## blz-8027 (Sep 22, 2013)

blz-8027 said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> > Came today, 1 question. What are the little bolts for ?
> ...


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

tonksy26 said:


> Came today, 1 question. What are the little bolts for ?


Magic stuff  did you not see my sensible insta???

J
Xx


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

I only look if tits are involved.

I only got a silver set btw ( which I thought was standard anyway?)


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Anyone notice they bend easily ? lol not had it 5 minutes.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Note to self ensure breasts are always on show to get tonks to look lol

J
Xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

tonksy26 said:


> Anyone notice they bend easily ? lol not had it 5 minutes.


Nope but I do have to give my sat Nav sucker a bit of a lick so it doesn't fall off! Lay off the spinach yea?

J
Xx


----------



## im_ant (Jun 3, 2014)

Also looking for one of these in black if you have any left, cheers.


----------



## Eve&amp;Mike (Nov 17, 2013)

Silver one for me please.


----------



## im_ant (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi Brendan, sent payment but can't PM you my address since I'm a newbie and don't have PM privileges.


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi mate, all received. Drop me an email on the same email as I gave you for my PayPal and I'll pick that up


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

I know I sound a moany arae here but when I went to fit it today it didn't seem to be able to push back all the due to hitting the raised plastic mould of the actual dash. I could just bend it so it misses but just wondered if anyone else had noticed it as no1 else has mentioned anything.


----------



## blz-8027 (Sep 22, 2013)

tonksy26 said:


> I know I sound a moany arae here but when I went to fit it today it didn't seem to be able to push back all the due to hitting the raised plastic mould of the actual dash. I could just bend it so it misses but just wondered if anyone else had noticed it as no1 else has mentioned anything.


I found the same ,needs to bit a little taller ,not much because i feel it needs to sit on the dash when the weight of the sat nav is on ,
but enough to clear the dash ,also due to it not being all the way in the mount is loose ,and i can see it marking the dash ,so when it comes to resell would need to leave the mount in the car
just my views i did send a pm for fitting instructions ,in case i missed something


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

are you telling me that when you have bought stuff you;ve never had to give it a little bit of a fiddle to get it to fit properly? come on! lol bend it up a little and there you go  lol

J
xx


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

tonksy26 said:


> I know I sound a moany arae here but when I went to fit it today it didn't seem to be able to push back all the due to hitting the raised plastic mould of the actual dash. I could just bend it so it misses but just wondered if anyone else had noticed it as no1 else has mentioned anything.


Hi mate,

The mount is designed to sit on the dash. If it sat too high it would bounce around and with the weight of a sat nav/mobile it would likely move around with the motion of driving. As you've found, it's fairly flexible so the vent will push all the way back in. Make sure the vent is lined up properly with the middle of the vent hole as it's all designed to fit snugly.



blz-8027 said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> > I know I sound a moany arae here but when I went to fit it today it didn't seem to be able to push back all the due to hitting the raised plastic mould of the actual dash. I could just bend it so it misses but just wondered if anyone else had noticed it as no1 else has mentioned anything.
> ...


Sorry buddy, can you PM me your address and I'll email the instructions over.

Cheers


----------



## Hollowman (Aug 2, 2010)

Mine just arrived cheers!


----------



## im_ant (Jun 3, 2014)

Which iPhone 5 cradle is everyone using with this? Looking for a cheap one off eBay.

My mount came today but I was out


----------



## Fizzleh (Jan 22, 2014)

tonksy26 said:


> I know I sound a moany arae here but when I went to fit it today it didn't seem to be able to push back all the due to hitting the raised plastic mould of the actual dash. I could just bend it so it misses but just wondered if anyone else had noticed it as no1 else has mentioned anything.


Mine touches the dash also but ive put 2 felt pads underneath to stop it rubbing/damaging the dash.


----------



## im_ant (Jun 3, 2014)

Arrived today along with a phone cradle, working great so far, cheers 8)


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

I've still not managed to get mine right. I've out it into my liquid gauge vent so not sure if that's made a difference but the vent won't push all the way back still and so the mount just falls over as soon as you go round a bend.


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

tonksy26 said:


> I've still not managed to get mine right. I've out it into my liquid gauge vent so not sure if that's made a difference but the vent won't push all the way back still and so the mount just falls over as soon as you go round a bend.


That's not right mate, not at all. The vent shouldn't even move if you try and force it, let alone going around a bend :?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi B,, do you still have any of these, i would like some but not sure which ones will suit me best so i will go for ,, one double centre , one single straight and one single bend, all in black.. 8) chrs R.


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi mate. I only have the ones with the bend for the time being. I am looking at doing some double ones and ones with no bend but probably not for some time yet. Did you want to go for one with the 90 degree bend in for now?

Cheers


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bump  I'll also do one of these and a set of the countersunk bling kit for £34 delivered, saving £4. Bargain


----------



## Noddy3 (Aug 8, 2014)

Am new it forum/club and have to confess my computer skills are nil zilch nada. However I would like to buy a vent satnav holder how do I go about it? Here is my email [email protected] hope this is ok I will learn quickly,promis


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi mate,

I've just emailed you. I'd remove your email from the forum before the spammers get hold of it!

Cheers


----------



## Noddy3 (Aug 8, 2014)

Can someone help me please all I want to do is order/ one of these sat nav vent mount will anyone send me an idiots guide on how to. I am due to travel to the seller of my TT (yp10 ofu) in Bradford 26/08 to pick up car then take it to Holyhead for two weeks holiday(booked long before I succumbed!) I was strongly advised not to quote my email address last time so here is my phone in the hopes some kind sole will assist me to purchase one unit prior to my trip if possible. *phone number removed*.if by any chance Brendanb68 sees this posting will you please let me buy one. I have sent message to ttforum ask for help but am concerned time is ticking by. Thanks


----------



## blz-8027 (Sep 22, 2013)

Noddy3 said:


> Can someone help me please all I want to do is order/ one of these sat nav vent mount will anyone send me an idiots guide on how to. I am due to travel to the seller of my TT (yp10 ofu) in Bradford 26/08 to pick up car then take it to Holyhead for two weeks holiday(booked long before I succumbed!) I was strongly advised not to quote my email address last time so here is my phone in the hopes some kind sole will assist me to purchase one unit prior to my trip if possible. *phone number removed*.


Just send a private message to the seller ,by clicking on the username


----------



## Noddy3 (Aug 8, 2014)

good morning brendanb86 I have everything crossed that this time you will receive this message. I really want to buy one of your sat nav holders prior to my flying to Bradford(from Jersey) on 26 Aug. any chance a horizontal bend would be best for me


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

hi Brendin, i expect you have got my PM re details,, thank you mate,,,
i hope for a better deal from you than the other forum member , who i will not name as yet ,, but despite telling me that the in-vent boost guage was ready for posting has still not replied re posting despite having the money in his bank acc since last thursday !!!!!!,
when do you think the doubles will be av.


----------



## xylitoli (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi Brendanb,

Do you still have mounts for sale? What kind? Any chance of international shipping?
I would've pmed you, but due to my forum "status", I can't yet  Could you drop me an email at *removed*?

-Jay


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

thank you Brendanb,, the vent mount arrived this morning,,


----------



## xylitoli (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks B! The mount arrived a couple of days ago and it was a perfect fit. It works mighty well with a basic Ram Mount (double sided adhesive) cradle. It was almost like made for the mount


----------



## Philtastic (Sep 21, 2014)

This looks like the perfect solution! Any chance of getting one for the TT MkII (2008-2014)? And having it shipped to Canada?

Thanks very much!


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning all. I have around 15 of these left so fairly limited stock. Unsure as to whether I will have more made, depends on the demand.

Cheers

Brendan


----------



## Greeny2313 (Oct 12, 2014)

Still have any left?


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi mate,

Yep, still about 10 left of the black, quite a few silver. I'll drop you a PM now

Cheers

Brendan


----------



## DrJohnSmithUNIT (Oct 19, 2014)

I got one from Brendan via ebay, before I joined the forum. Had a little issue with it slipping . A self adhesive felt pad on the under side cured it though


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning,

Just the silver ones left now  Will do for £17 each posted, 2 for £31. Nice little stocking filler


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Black back in stock, £18 delivered


----------



## bigootang (Dec 9, 2014)

I would have one-I cant PM yet sorry


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

PM'd


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

bigootang said:


> I would have one-I cant PM yet sorry


Hi, When did you last check your PM acccess.  
Hoggy.


----------



## -Jason- (Dec 19, 2014)

I would like one of these if available still. Can not pm yet


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Payday bump


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Brendanb86 said:


> Payday bump


Got any double vent mounts as yet?


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Afternoon all. I've reduced the price on these to £16 for anyone interested, got another batch of 100 mounts on the way


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Quick update: I have had more mounts made up. I recall a few people requesting the mount without a bend in as per the pic below (they just need anodising). I only have 3 so please let me know if you'd like one, first come first serve. They'll probably be ready by the end of next week.


----------



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)

PM sent.

DC


----------



## stufearn (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi, could I get your PayPal details as interested in sat nav mount in silver with bend. Also a bolt kit would be good too... Cheers Stu


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

PM'd


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Gnoudzehc (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Brendan, did you still have any silver/aluminium colored bent mounts left? CD


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Gnoudzehc said:


> Hi Brendan, did you still have any silver/aluminium colored bent mounts left? CD


I don't think I do actually, only black ones. To be honest, black look much better anyway, blend in much more


----------



## Musado (Jan 30, 2016)

Hi Brendan, have you got any mounts left, if so which type, colour and how much?  
Thanks
Darren


----------



## themadcowman (Mar 28, 2017)

New to the forum and just seen these, are they still available?


----------



## SiW (Apr 20, 2017)

Interested as well.


----------



## MykP (Feb 24, 2013)

Me too


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

I have one for sale if your interested.


----------



## Tommyg (Jan 3, 2016)

Any one have an unbent one in black ?


----------



## NtG (Jan 2, 2018)

Any mount available please?


----------



## ackers (Dec 16, 2013)

Hey, if any are available PM me please, I'd like to take a black one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

